# 2018 LS spare tie



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

You will want to find a spare tire for a Gen 2 Cruze (2016.5-2019). The Gen 1 tire diameter is a bit larger.


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

All sell you the space from mine plus the jack and tools from back there.


----------

